# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  مساءلة الطبيب جنائيا

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
                                                                                      معلوم ان مايجريه الطبيب والجراح من عمليات جراحية وعلاج طبي علي المريض لايوقعه تحت طائله العقاب طالما كان ذلك بترخيص قانوني وبرضا المريض وبقصد العلاج وفوق هذا وذاك مراعاة الاصول العلمية لممارسة المهنة ولكن بالرغم من ذلك هنالك خطأ طبي يعرض الطبيب للمساءله الجنائيه وان القصد بالخطأ الطبي هو مخالفة او خروج من الطبيب في سلوكه علي القواعد والاصول الطبيه التي يقضي بها العلم أو المتعارف عليها نظريا وعمليا وقت تنفيذه للعمل الطبي او اخلاله بواجبات الحيطة واليقظة التي يفرضها القانون متي ترتب علي فعله نتائج جسيمة كان يتعين عليه ان يتخذ في تصرفه الحيطة والتبصر حتي لايضر بالمريض. وعلي ذلك تتعدد الاخطاء التي تقع من الطبيب منها الاهمال والرعونة وعدم الاحتياط .ومخالفه القوانين واللوائح والقرارات والانظمة.
ومن صور تطبيقات المسئولية الجنائية علي الاخطاء الطبية:-
الخطأ في الفحص والتشخيص والعلاج وفي تنفيذ العلاج والحقن وكذلك الخطأ في الجراحة والتخدير والتوليد واخطاء الاشعة والخطأ في تحرير التذكرة الطبية.
وكذلك يسأل الطبيب عن افعال مساعديه وفي حالة الامتناع عن تقديم المساعدة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify]الاخ الفاضل ابراهيم 
تحياتي واحترامي 
الان سيدي الكريم اصبح اي اجراء يقدم لك داخل المستشفي يتم التوقيع عليه من طرف المريض ...
وفي هذا الحالة تكون انت مجبور على التوقيع نسبة للحالة التي انت تمر بها وفي نفس الوقت يكون الطبيب قد حمى نفسه من المسالة القانونية 
استفسري هو هل هذا التعهد الذي يوقعه المريض يحمي الطبيب من الاخطاء الطبية قانونيا وانه لايحق للمريض بمقاضاة المريض على الخطاء الطبي [/justify]
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

[justify]الاخ الفاضل ابراهيم 
تحياتي واحترامي 
الان سيدي الكريم اصبح اي اجراء يقدم لك داخل المستشفي يتم التوقيع عليه من طرف المريض ...
وفي هذا الحالة تكون انت مجبور على التوقيع نسبة للحالة التي انت تمر بها وفي نفس الوقت يكون الطبيب قد حمى نفسه من المسالة القانونية 
استفسري هو هل هذا التعهد الذي يوقعه المريض يحمي الطبيب من الاخطاء الطبية قانونيا وانه لايحق للمريض بمقاضاة المريض على الخطاء الطبي [/justify]



الاخ الكريم طارق انني والله لجد مسرور علي المرور وهذه المداخلة 
بالقطع كتابة الاقرار لاتعفي من المساءلة الجنائية اذ ان القصد بالخطأ الطبي هو مخالفة او خروج من الطبيب في سلوكه علي القواعد والاصول الطبيه التي يقضي بها العلم أو المتعارف عليها نظريا وعمليا وقت تنفيذه للعمل الطبي او اخلاله بواجبات الحيطة واليقظة التي يفرضها القانون متي ترتب علي فعله نتائج جسيمة كان يتعين عليه ان يتخذ في تصرفه الحيطة والتبصر حتي لايضر بالمريض.
*

----------

